

ULA says “not yet” on reusable rockets - cryptoz
http://www.floridatoday.com/story/tech/science/space/2014/11/15/space-notebook-ula-says-yet-reusable-rockets/19035503/

======
bediger4000
And they never will. ULA is the roll up of the USA's 2 major launch systems,
Atlas and Delta. The USA has put Titans out to pasture, probably with good
reason. Everybody in charge knows nothing but one-shot launch vehicles. The
culture is going to be totally against any kind of re-usable vehicle. Which
may not even be cost-effective, but ULA is not the place that would try it.

------
readerrrr
_Bruno said reusable rockets ' time will come, but it's not here yet._

In the meantime, let's take a look at some extraterrestrial technology:
[http://youtu.be/uIlu7szab5I?t=16s](http://youtu.be/uIlu7szab5I?t=16s)

